# Hairdressers/stylists who don't listen!



## aroseisarose (Jul 1, 2010)

oh.my.god. just went to get my hair cut. i wanted about an inch taken off the ends and do you know how much it looks like he took off? about double that. i swear as soon as i got out of there i jumped in a taxi, ran upstairs, straightened it (makes it longer right?) and then finally when i realised how short it was i nearly started to cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. yes, i know hair grows, but not fast enough! i have to have my hair up for work and i can JUST get it in a bobble. and i mean just. 
this post might seem dramatic and it probably is to you long haired ppl, lol , but it is so short. it would have been fine if i didnt have anything planned where photos have to be taken etc etc but i do! that's why i got my hair cut in the first place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyways, just felt like i needed to share. anyone else ever had a hair disaster? your fault or your stylists? i think i might feel a bit better if i heard a few other stories from you guys xx


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

i completely understand how you feel. i have long hair and i'm very weird over it. when i first moved to lincoln i had to pick a new hair dresser. so went to a more expencive salon thinking i'd get good treatment. how wrong i was. i wanted a trim which to me is less than an inch off generally but they took about 4 bloody inches off! then gave me layers which i never asked for. i went home and cried for hours! because i have a chubby face shorter hair on me just doesn't look right - so i felt like i had horrid hair and a fat face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luckily i then found a salon where the staff are all lovely and my stylist (who owns the salon) does my hair spot on every time. she understands that i only like the bare minimum off  and if i ever need a bit more done she asks me and shows me before she does anything. she does my highlights too and they look perfect - other salons have done the streaks far too chunky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but on the plus side just keep positive, your hair will grow and i'm sure you still look lovely. but it's just very shocking when it first happens.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 1, 2010)

Sometimes hairdressers take off a few extra inches depending on how damaged your ends are....just to stop split ends from getting worse. Cutting off an inch sometimes isn't enough.

Not sticking up for the hairdresser - some really CAN'T listen....I feel you.

I once got mine cut SO short, the layers on the sides kept falling out of the ponytail. I was so mad! And he's the one who said in the first place, "Long enough to make a ponytail?" ....GAH!


----------



## n_c (Jul 1, 2010)

The same thing happened to me long time ago. I asked to have 1 inch taken off and she took off 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I walked out of there so pissed off AND I didn't pay.

Lesson learned, speak up!


----------



## dana martine (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm and ex hairdresser... hair dressed for 20 years or so. I will say that I seldom had an issue with not listening to people or ever had to redo a cut or a color. HOWEVER, I cannot tell you how many of my peers got lost in ego and did what they "thought" the client SHOULD have ...... I have heard flaming gay men (nothing wrong with being gay) say things like "Oh honey, I am not lettin' that bitch walk around with MY work being a cheap version of their own - they get what I give them!" True story, one of many. AND, it has happened to me (can't cut my own hair in the back) where I can't even trust other hairdressers.
  	So, yes, hairdressers do what they want when they want. I'd say about 80% of them are like this. You either have to be submissive to most hairdressers depending on the demographics in them assigning you what they think you should have, or you have resort to a different hair dresser every time you go as you bitch step by step by step when they are cutting, lifting, pulling, coloring, etc. with your hair.


----------

